# R34 GTR ECU Pinout



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

I have searched but have not come across the "right" pinout. Can anyone please help? Urgently need it to help install the HKS SLD. 

Cheers.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

here you go : R34_All_Workshop_Manual.pdf | FreeDrive.com | Online Storage and Social Utility


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, got it. Thanks ChristianR. 

Its in Section EC, pg 7.


----------

